# Mower Battery for Depth Finder?



## RivRunR (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm going to relocate my Humminbird 141c to the bow, using a trolling motor mounted transducer. With that setup, the only wire I'd need to run to the back is for power, but there's not an easy route to the back in my boat (Lowe Roughneck 1752VPT). 

So, I wondered if I could use a 12V lawnmower battery, which I can stow in the front hatch, to power the 141c (draws 0.383 amps) and avoid running power from the back. I'm thinking about using a mower battery because 1) I've got an extra laying around, and 2) it weighs a lot less than a marine battery. 

See any problems with this setup?

TIA


----------



## russ010 (Feb 18, 2010)

it should work just fine!


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 18, 2010)

I've heard those little motorcycle and lawnmower batteries work great for sonar applications; not to mention they're much lighter!


----------



## RivRunR (Feb 18, 2010)

Great!

Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been using one for a couple of years now without any problems.


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mine runs off a lawn tractor battery. usually by the end of the season its still reading 12.4 volts.


----------

